# MIDI Lathe Chuck Advice



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I have a Jet 1221VS lathe and I really need to get a chuck. From my reading, it seems that the Nova G3 is pretty much the go to for this size of lathe and I have seen a bunch of people also suggest the SuperNova2.

Being new to turning, I don't haven any experience with either and really have no clue as to the difference other than the G3 using a geared wrench and the SN2 using a standard allen wrench. I'm leaning towards the Super Nova 2 anniversary edition which comes with some extra jaws mainly due to it being allen keyed. The G3 is also offered in the same package, which is my second option.

Any advice on why to pick one over the other? I would like to turn some bowls in the future and mostly small boxes and tool handles.

Thanks for reading.

SuperNova2 Anniversary Bundle

Nova G3 Anniversary Bundle


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

I just ordered anew lathe yesterday and sooner or later I'm going to upgrade my chuck situation. The SuperNova2 is high on my list.

Dave


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I am partial to the Nova G3. It is not as heavy as the Super Nova 2; but, I don't know whether that is a factor with a midi lathe. The price on the G3 is also more attractive. My G3's are all the insert type (48202).


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I have both G3's (4) and SN (3) an use the G3's at least as much as the SN's.
I see the SN2 you linked to states it is direct threaded for a 1.25X8, so you would need to buy a spindle adapter.
The G3 at the same place is direct threaded for 1X8.

Both have nice jaw set but I am not sure you will have much use for the 130's with the SN2 and a 12" lathe. The 100mm are the largest I have and they have handled everything with my 16" lathe.
Your smallest spigot/tenon with the set is the 50mm or for the spigot about 1.75".
They may have an insert style set available but then it's about $20 more for the insert.

The G3 will handle anything your lathe can IMHO.
Also the Pin jaws with the set are very good. Spigots from about 1/4" to 1". I use mine mostly as a pin chuck; drill a 1" hole an inch deep, slide over, expand and turn. I used the worm screw a lot before I started using the pin jaws. With the pin jaws you do not need a flat area as you do with the worm screw also. The G3 is rated for all jaws except the powergrips and the 130mm bowl.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm sure I will get a larger one sooner or later, but for now I use the G3s. I have different jaw set-ups for them and they seem to do ok for me. I don't do anything real big and haven't had a problem. You can get them with the 1X8, or the ones you buy the insert for.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

What size spindle on your jet? If buy the SB2 will need a spindle adapter if buy G3 will need threaded insert.

If shop around my find G3 direct threaded deal.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=113103R&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-nova-ng3


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys.

I was beginning to wonder if the SN2 bundle was a bit too big for a 12" lathe. I think I will go with the G3 bundle.

The next question that I can't seem to figure out is what version do I need? The one I linked (Link fixed) in my original post says it has a 1" x 8 LH/RH thread, I have no idea if this is the correct one. I know my Jet has a 1" x 8 RH thread. Not sure how a left hand thread would even stay on.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You want right hand threads!

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nova-g3-chuck-without-threaded-insert


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

LH/RH refers to a special threading that allows use both on the headstock and on the outboard side. Oneway supplies adaptors that do the same thing. Pretty handy sometimes.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You might also want to also consider the PSI Barracuda2 kit... More jaw sets and less money.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm too lazy to change jaws. That is why I have a G3 for every jaw set I use.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Easy Wood Chuck. A little more expensive but made in the USA and definitely the way to go!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

2nd the Barracuda2 chuck and jaws. Compare $ of other brands including all the jaw sets, and the 2 chucks I have work very well - you can look through my projects on LJs - all were turned with those chucks.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Finally got my chuck ordered this evening. I ended up going with the SUPERNOVA 2, got a good deal on a set with 4 sets of jaws and a square chuck spur.

Now I need to find an adapter insert that fits my lathe. Teknatools say I need the IRNS version, but I can't seem to find it any where. A 1" 8TPI will fit, but I need one with a set screw for the reverse function to be used.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

There are some companies that have the insert you need with a set screw type. I just can't remember where I saw it. But they are out there.

Just checked : Woodcraft has them and I saw some on Amazon.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

According to the box my insert came in , the codes listed on the side show that for 1"x8TPI UNC RH, The code is IDNS…........ Look it up. You could also get one with the code ITNS which would be both right and left handed threads. Also, the box has a caution "Do Not Operate lathe in Reverse mode without insert set screw (Grub Screw) fully fastened." Looks like what you are looking for is here…............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

> According to the box my insert came in , the codes listed on the side show that for 1"x8TPI UNC RH, The code is IDNS…........ Look it up. You could also get one with the code ITNS which would be both right and left handed threads. Also, the box has a caution "Do Not Operate lathe in Reverse mode without insert set screw (Grub Screw) fully fastened." Looks like what you are looking for is here…............ Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Awesome. thanks for the reply. I'll pick one up today then.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I would thread it on by hand and makes sure it seat against the headstock. If you can slip a sheet or paper (or any thin gauge) it it will not work because it will not seat securily.
I thought the IDNS did not have a set screw but maybe they changed.
Nova list the IXNS as the 1X8 with a setscrew.

They also list the IRNS as for the Jet 1221. IIRC I had read earlier that the normal inserts would not fit the 1221 because Jet made the shoulder too long (it is the same problem with the Powermatic 90). I assume with the IRNS the relived more of the interior threads so that it will seat.
https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-chuck-insertsadaptors/
They have their ling screwed up… the pic and title is for the ISNS (5/8 bore like a shopsmith) but the specs say for 1X8.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

> I would thread it on by hand and makes sure it seat against the headstock. If you can slip a sheet or paper (or any thin gauge) it it will not work because it will not seat securily.
> I thought the IDNS did not have a set screw but maybe they changed.
> Nova list the IXNS as the 1X8 with a setscrew.
> 
> ...


The problem is that I can't find an online retailer anywhere that has a IRNS model. I did contact Teknatool about the listing and they are going to address it.

I have a feeling that you are right on the shoulder, that's the only reason I can think that the 1221 would not be supported on the IDNS model. My hope is that the IDNS will work until I can find a IRNS, then I just sell the IDNS.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

This may not be the exact one you need (they come in different thickness and outside diameters) but I use them on my lathes in place of the plastic washers to prevent chucks from getting jammed on. It is almost impossible to jam the washer to the headstock and the chuck to the washer at the same time.
This advert does not say but I believe it is to max .002 flatness.
The place that sells Hurricane products carries similar to fit the PM 90's.
https://www.amazon.com/Koyo-TRC-1625-Thrust-Roller-Bearing/dp/B006KT38PO/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1536582040&sr=8-15&keywords=Koyo+Thrust+Roller+Bearing


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Ok so I got the chuck the other day and I fitted it onto the lathe… It seems to fit without any issue. The insert goes fully to rest against the mating face of the spindle. Other than not having a set screw, its seems perfect. So why is there a dedicated model specifically for the Jet 1221?

Anyone have a 1221vs with a IRNS insert? I wonder if this screw up on Teknatools website goes deeper than just a slight mixup.

Lee, thanks for the link. Ill check into it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If you have reverse on your lathe, and will be turning in reverse, you can drill out your insert and tap it. The set screw should be a M6 - 1 x 1/4"(6mm) and the drill used is a #9. It's easier than you think and takes under 10 minutes total time to do. The tap cost about $5 and then add the cost of the drill bit. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Jerry, I plan to do exactly that now that I know the insert fits properly.

I'm still curious if anyone owns an IRNS insert for their Jet 1221.


----------

